# Flies for the Strawberry River



## Ben (Aug 22, 2013)

I am headed to the strawberry on Saturday. I would appreciate any info on ways you all have had success fishing there. Flies you used? What type of set up you've had success with? Any info will help, thanks.


----------



## Frito (Feb 29, 2008)

Ben said:


> I am headed to the strawberry on Saturday. I would appreciate any info on ways you all have had success fishing there. Flies you used? What type of set up you've had success with? Any info will help, thanks.


I'm partial to grasshopper patterns, flying ants and caddis this time of year.


----------

